# Hi fellow airheads! hehehee....



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Ya i know, yet ANOTHER mk4 with air.......
Before:









After:
(tank wheels and subwoofer will match wheels soon (white diamond tri-coat (GM color)))









little sneek peak (old wheel color and air lift lifestyle front struts (modified))









Gauge pod by Eric Johnston (baller):









Comments please, negative or positive


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks good man, I have the same gauge pod and love it. Did you trim the strut and the knuckle or just the strut?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

look good, nice trunk set up, simple and clean


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i love where you mounted the paddles:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Trunk set up is too legit to quit :beer:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Trunk looks great :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!




arethirdytwo said:


> Looks good man, I have the same gauge pod and love it. Did you trim the strut and the knuckle or just the strut?


I trimmed both the strut and sindle


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

do like what you did there buddy :wave:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Jayy said:


> i love where you mounted the paddles:thumbup:


Its perfect because the whole mess of air line tucks away behind the column panel under there.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

looks really good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> looks really good :thumbup::thumbup:


thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Is that the lowest you can get with the older style struts? Subframe on the ground?
Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Jester2893 said:


> Is that the lowest you can get with the older style struts? Subframe on the ground?
> Looks good. :thumbup:


Im still about a 1/2 or so from laying frame.....Im resting on my tie rods. Im going to seewhat i can do when i put my whels on for the season, or just wait for Kevin and Zeb a euroimage to figure out those flip kits. :thumbup:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> Im still about a 1/2 or so from laying frame.....Im resting on my tie rods. Im going to seewhat i can do when i put my whels on for the season, or just wait for Kevin and Zeb a euroimage to figure out those flip kits. :thumbup:


Im on XLs and im so close, I am going to notch for my tie rods since the flip kit is at a halt.

Car looks good, similar to mine. I'm actually working on my trunk today :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

orau22 said:


> Im on XLs and im so close, I am going to notch for my tie rods since the flip kit is at a halt.
> 
> Car looks good, similar to mine. I'm actually working on my trunk today :thumbup:


thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

What is the name of the Wheels?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> What is the name of the Wheels?


SSR strahls :thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

such a clean set-up - I really need to sort my trunk.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> Its perfect because the whole mess of air line tucks away behind the column panel under there.


i have them in the same spot in my mk3 ( maybe a little higher ) its also convenient if you need to air up quickly


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Jayy said:


> i have them in the same spot in my mk3 ( maybe a little higher ) its also convenient if you need to air up quickly


yeah exactly, they are right at your finger tips if need be. 

Thanks for the rest of the comments everyone


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> What is the name of the Wheels?





1.8t BullFrog said:


> SSR strahls :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> What is the name of the Wheels?


you wanna buy them?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

wheels should be done next week.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Tires will be mounted ASAP! Lips still need a tad bit of polishing as well :beer:


----------

